# Replacing water line for refrigerator



## bbguy5 (Jan 3, 2011)

Keep it 1/4". You can find 1/4" Copper icemaker kits and the big box stores


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

X2 ditto

The ice maker uses very little water and only once in a while.
It's not like you need a steady flow or large amounts of water to serve the icemaker.

Another thought on this one is the use of a saddle valve. If you are going to replace the copper pipe anyway, install a tee with a cap and have a shutoff before the saddle valve.

This way you can turn off the water to the fridge if you need to. In some places this is becoming the new code.

or this configuration


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

If it were me, I'd not run that flimsy 1/4" copper tubing that far up through an attic. I'd run 1/2" to behind the fridge, assuming access is easy, then use an angle stop and a braided supply hose, similar to plumbing a toilet. 

I am no plumber, but something about a long run of that flimsy pipe just sounds like a leak waiting to happen. I'd do it for strength and stability, not more water volume.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't think the size of a pipe makes it more or less prone to leaking.

I've seen plenty of 1/2" pipes leak......jus' sayin':whistling2:


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> X2 ditto
> 
> The ice maker uses very little water and only once in a while.
> It's not like you need a steady flow or large amounts of water to serve the icemaker.
> ...


"Do this you'll be much better off in the long run, do not mess with the copper line it's the proper size and copper never wears out".


----------



## Orchard (Apr 8, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> X2 ditto
> 
> The ice maker uses very little water and only once in a while.
> It's not like you need a steady flow or large amounts of water to serve the icemaker.
> ...


 Same problem, my question is, how long can the 1/4 inch OD pipe be?
I am thinking I have to run 40 feet, up-over-down. Thanks


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

You can run a 40 foot 1/4" line for an icemaker. Use copper "L" copper or "K" copper don't use M.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Orchard said:


> Same problem, my question is, how long can the 1/4 inch OD pipe be?
> I am thinking I have to run 40 feet, up-over-down. Thanks


If you ever buy a fridge with an ice/water dispenser in the door, I think having 40 feet of 3/8" line would allow the water dispenser to fill your cup faster than 40 feet of 1/4" line.

Just a thought,
HRG


----------



## Orchard (Apr 8, 2011)

COLDIRON said:


> You can run a 40 foot 1/4" line for an icemaker. Use copper "L" copper or "K" copper don't use M.


Wasn't sure if the distance would matter, thanks for info.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Orchard said:


> Wasn't sure if the distance would matter, thanks for info.


Your welcome, most refrigerators have a tank that the water fills up and when you push the fill valve the water comes from the tank, the reason, the water sits in the tank to cool it before it dispenses.


----------



## Orchard (Apr 8, 2011)

COLDIRON said:


> Your welcome, most refrigerators have a tank that the water fills up and when you push the fill valve the water comes from the tank, the reason, the water sits in the tank to cool it before it dispenses.


 
One more question, maybe 2. I am going to put in a ice maker valve box.
I am going to run the 3/8" to that. Since the box has a 1/2 thread connection to the water line, do I put in like a reducer connection and then solder the 3/8" to that?

Di


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't solder to much can go wrong.
Install a1/2" Female NPT to 3/8" compression.


----------



## Orchard (Apr 8, 2011)

COLDIRON said:


> Don't solder to much can go wrong.
> Install a1/2" Female NPT to 3/8" compression.


Thanks a bunch, I may sound a bit confused, but I think I know what I doing!:thumbup:


----------

